

Hiring via Social Media, or, how I got my Software Engineering job. - fourk
http://kickme444.com/social-hiring-how-focuscom-used-reddit-to-hir

======
lowglow
I performed a WHOIS on a domain of an email looking for engineering talent. I
found their technical contact and contacted him on facebook and called him and
left a voicemail. He called me back with an interview that day and was offered
the job the following afternoon. I won't say this level of engagement will
work for everyone, and in fact some people may be offended, but it worked for
me.

I now sit in on hiring at my company and I look for ambitious people who want
to stand out.

~~~
tomjen3
I properly would be offended, but thats mostly because I prefer keeping
facebook with just a few friends and strictly for my private life.

However if the job offer was a good one, thats another matter.

In the future, you might want to see if you can get the bosses to agree to use
a really obscure language such as Clojure (runs on the JVM, works with Java)
or Chicken Scheme (works wonderfully with C/C++ based systems) then you can
just send the job notices to the mailing lists for these languages. Needless
to say there aren't many jobs for the people who hang out on these lists and
the quality you get is of the charts.

